# Ambulance drivers test



## E in SD

Hi everyone, I recentley passed my national reg. exam and am soon to be in the process of applying for an EMT position. I had a few questions about the ambulance drivers licence test. The DMV just had a blue study guide to read through and many of the topics were sort of vague. I was curious if any one has  recently taking the test, what topics should I focus on the most and do they ask for the "code of regulations" sections/numbers...Any advice would be greatly appreciated, THANK YOU!!


----------



## ndilley

What state are you from?  I am from Ky and to my knowledge we don't have any type of ambulance drivers test (feel free to let me know if we do)  I wish we did however because it should be one of the key factors in emt training.  I mean that is a skill that should be taught.  I work in the hills of Ky with terrible mountain roads and getting to a scene is often a job in and of itself. It is terrifying that they will test you over pt. assessments, and how to pump and blow yet they toss you the keys and let you drive RLS without any formal standardized training.


----------



## Wingnut

Well in FL, we have to take a 2-day course then take the test. When I called our DMV, they didn't know anything, but I called our main station and talked to an EMT that was on-duty and he filled me in on the whole thing. Maybe that would be the best thing for you since it obviously varies from state to state. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Chimpie

> *Any advice?*


Don't crash.    

Seriously, talk with someone that has gone through it (EMT friend, ambulance agency safety officer, etc).  That's the best advice to give.


----------



## rescuecpt

In NY anyone with a valid driver's license can drive a bambulance.  

In both of my departments you must be 21, off probation, and a graduate of the department's training program.


----------



## emt/fr

Same here in WI anyone with a valid driver's liscence can drive an ambulance, there is a course offered through our technical college system for EVOC. (emergency vehicle opertators certificate) Which doesn't require renewal and isn't required by the state, but some of the dept's make it mandatory for you to take. My dept makes us take it about every three years and it is worth it in my opinion. It is only about an 8 hour course.


----------



## ma2va92

Virginia we have EVOC.... about a 12 to 16 hour class.... then written exam... then several hour training with the vec. you are being cert. for then  a driving test...
... 

and after you pass you renew ever 4 years.. and you can apply this to your DMV driving record... he can correct some bad points you may have....

simple class... pass the written..... don't run over any cones in the driving test... 

and you ready to go...

I think the class cost $5.00...

like some things there not out to make money... it's just to cover the cost of the booklets..


----------



## TTLWHKR

Ambulance Drivers License?  :blink: 

We just have EVOC. Emegency Vehicle Operator Course, have to take it driving an ambulance, fire apparatus, etc. Even the police take it.

Isn't South Dakota the state where Hearse (Type 4) Style Ambulance are still legal?

I like to study EMS codes in different states; Alaska, S. Dak, Montana and one state that starts w/ an "M".. *that I forget*.. allows ambulances with a head room of 48" to be used. Where as other states require at least 64" of head room.

One of my caddy ambulances has a head room of 48".. The 1968 Cadillac "Volunteer" or Model 48 aka. 48" Low Top. I don't see how there would be enough room for all the equipment. Believe me, I've tried. I have everything required for a legal ambulance in PA, and then some, and I tried to fit it all on a caddy, and w/ out six bags and stuffing the cabinets, floor compartments, and door cabinets to the birm, not everything would safely, or comfortably fit. Anyone who has ever been in one, would know that if it's not in the cabinets, there isn't enough room.
But I'd like to see one still in service. They do exist, but I've never seen one.


----------



## E in SD

Thanks for the input! I'm in San Diego, CA. by the way


----------



## SingleLovingLife

In Alabama you take the EVOC course and when you pass "driver" is added to your state EMT or Paramedic license.  There is nothing through the state DOT. 

Kind of scary when you think about it.   :blink:


----------



## Wingnut

5 bucks??!!! Our EVOC is a 16 hour course and costs $120 through the college, or you can take it through the DMV and pay $245. Then you get an endorsement on your drivers lisence.


----------



## MedicPrincess

Hey Wingnut, you can get that endorsement without the class.  Just walk into the DL place and tell them you want a Class D license with an E endorsement, take a short little test, pay the $$ and BAHM! you have it.

But you do still have to show proof of EVOC.

$120 is really high though.  I am going to go to Gulf Coast Comm College.  $55 bucks - 2 days.  and VIOLA!! its mine.


----------



## namaste1967

The company that I work for puts everyone through CEVO and it turns out that we get a discount on our auto insurance because of it!


----------



## Wingnut

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Nov 3 2005, 06:25 AM
> * Hey Wingnut, you can get that endorsement without the class.  Just walk into the DL place and tell them you want a Class D license with an E endorsement, take a short little test, pay the $$ and BAHM! you have it.
> 
> But you do still have to show proof of EVOC.
> 
> $120 is really high though.  I am going to go to Gulf Coast Comm College.  $55 bucks - 2 days.  and VIOLA!! its mine. *


 I know about the endorsement, but you can't work for our county EMS without that class. 

55 bucks? Joo suck   

I actually called my insurance company a few months ago to see if EVOC gave me a discount, but ours doesn't


----------



## Jon

> _Originally posted by namaste1967_@Nov 3 2005, 12:27 PM
> * The company that I work for puts everyone through CEVO and it turns out that we get a discount on our auto insurance because of it! *


 What company gives you a discount???


----------



## hfdff422

Our insurance company paid for our EVOC, then gave us a discount on our insurance. We could get even more of a discount if all of our personnel would have showed up for the class. It is pretty scary how little training fire and ems get for the operation of their vehicles in such critical situations.


----------



## Medic38572

Tn you must have a Class D with an F endorsment, most EMS services require EVOC or CEVO. Funny thing is if you could take both they are totolly differant course's.


----------



## namaste1967

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Nov 4 2005, 09:10 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Nov 4 2005, 09:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-namaste1967_@Nov 3 2005, 12:27 PM
> * The company that I work for puts everyone through CEVO and it turns out that we get a discount on our auto insurance because of it! *


What company gives you a discount??? [/b][/quote]
my AAA said they would give me a discount...........just have to show the certificate. Rumor is that any insurance company here in MI will do that.......not sure about other states.


----------



## TTLWHKR

I got a discount from DMV on EMS plates for all 9 WHKR vehicles we had registered. Otherwise, it would have been $180.00... and it was only $120.00.


----------



## SafetyPro2

Getting back to the original question (and sorry for the late reply), the California ambulance driver's test isn't too hard. Mostly, they want to know that you know the "common sense" items, such as when its appropriate to run with lights and sirens, what liabilities you face when doing so, safe operation, etc. I think there was also a question or two about the required equipment for ambulances. Don't think there was anything where you had to know specific code items. 

Part of the ambiguity is that the test, unlike other DMV tests, covers areas outside of the vehicle code. The VC only really covers ambulance vehicular equipment (such as warning lights, etc.) and some of the right-of-way issues. The test does draw on some of the Health and Safety Code (Title 22) requirements though, and I think the DMV is less familiar with those, but mandated to test knowledge of them.

Its also somewhat of an uncommon test...both times I've gone to the DMV to take it (initial and when my DL had to be renewed), they're not quite sure of the process.

For those outside of CA, the ambulance driver's certificate (which is similar to an endorsement on a CDL) is required before you can drive an ambulance for a private company or for a volunteer fire department. Paid firefighters are exempt from the requirement...all they need is a valid Class C or higher license. The certificate also requires a medical authorization (like with a CDL), and you have to be an EMT by the end of the first year. The certificate is tied to your regular driver's license and expires when it does.


----------



## OddJob

*Ca DMV ambulance driver test help*

Well because the regulations differ from state to state i think i can help because i am a california EMT and am actually renewing my certificate this week. The test is somewhat difficult but passible so dont be at all discouraged if you dont pass the first time. You get three tries but then you have to pay again so be sure you can pass that third time. The book is very hard to follow and study from. And unlike the class C drivers test, you cannot pass the amb cert test on common sense alone. They will ask you about stuff that is so small and pointless and frankly i havent been able to find parts in the handbook. And there are questions where all the choices are correct....yet picking all of the above is not and they are worded funny so just be prepared. The best advice I can give you is to find practice tests. I havent been to the DMV site so im not sure if they have any. Bu i found an excellent one. Go to http://www.amr-evoc.com/ those ARE THE SAME EXACT QUESTIONS FOUND ON SOME OF THE DMV TESTS. And just do your best to memorize those cuz you will see some dont exactly make the most sense. And look up in your handbook something about title 13 excemtions i got that one wrong yesterday and i have no idea what it is still  Hey and good luck with the test and your career...and your DMV experience haha.


----------



## SoCalEMT

*read booklet and use the amr website*

I just took the ambulance test last week and I read through the amr questions and read the blue pamphlet.  I passed on my first try (missed one).  My studying might have been a little overkill (I was waiting for two hours to get the livescan done so I had nothing better to do than read the blue book).  Some of those AMR questions did appear verbatim on the test.  There were some obscure questions though that I only knew the answer to because I actually read the fine print of the manual.  I asked the lady at the front of the testing area and apparently you can retake up to three times on the same day if you want to.  

Read the blue book and the AMR practice test and you'll do fine.


----------



## WLSC2008

*WV Evoc*

Here in WV we have to take a two day Emergency Vehicle Opeartions Class (EVOC) and have to pass both a written test and a practical (driving exam) as far as what is on it and is contained in the class I am not sure.
     I have to take it hopefully in the spring.  I have heard good things and bad things about it.  One guy I know said he had to drive a full size fire truck when he took the test others say that it all depends on where you take the class at.

Hope this helps!


----------



## bombero63

*ambulance driver*



rescuecpt said:


> In NY anyone with a valid driver's license can drive a bambulance.
> 
> In both of my departments you must be 21, off probation, and a graduate of the department's training program.



In NYS is that with a patient or without.


----------



## matthewpetro

Does anyone know about Indiana?


----------



## medicdan

Matthew, try this
http://tinyurl.com/37b4r55


----------



## llavero

Someone of TX that could give us information?


----------



## medicdan

llavero said:


> Someone of TX that could give us information?




http://tinyurl.com/283fjgv


----------



## cletus

Don't forget you need to have a Medical Examination Report on file with the DMV as well. It's the DMV form you give to the doc to fill out after their physical exam.


----------



## Trip

rescuecpt said:


> In NY anyone with a valid driver's license can drive a bambulance.
> 
> In both of my departments you must be 21, off probation, and a graduate of the department's training program.



I'm in NY and my fire/rescue company is the same as what rescuecpt says. The company I work for, however, requires EVO & CEVO3 followed by one or two hands-on sessions. the EVO is an online open book course and CEVO3 is a video and open book test.


----------



## Indy

In the state of Indiana, you are required to pass an Emergency Vehicle Operations Course in order to be hired as an EMT-B or EMT-P for most departments.


----------



## Indy

matthewpetro said:


> Does anyone know about Indiana?



In Indianapolis, Wishard requires EVOC certification. You should also check out Pike Township Fire, (beautiful rigs!) IFD, and Beech Grove FD.


----------



## IanN1

*Make sure your Doctor fills out the Physical form COMPLETELY!!!*

All I have to say is,

If you're in CA and applying for your Ambulance Driver's License,

****Make sure your Doctor fills out the physical form COMPLETELY!!!***

I've been back and forth between the DMV and Doctor's office 3 times at this point, and haven't even taken my test yet. The DMV keeps finding something on my physical form that my doc didn't fill out.

Here are the 3 things my doc missed:

-Not completely filling out the hearing test results
-Not marking the box that says "Patient is not blind in one eye" (Yes, that is actually one of the criteria)
-Not stamping the physical form with the doctor's office stamp.

Each time I assumed that my doc had completely filled out the form. Wrong. DON'T ASSUME!

Look over the form BEFORE you leave the doctor's office and make sure they've filled everything out. 

I've spent WAY too many hours dealing with this nonsense, so make sure you look the sheet over thoroughly so you don't have to waste hours like I just did.

Good luck!


----------



## FourLoko

Good thing you bumped a thread that's over a year old to inform us of your lack of attention to detail.


----------



## KyleG

Google AMR driver test it will pop up, that helped me out alot!


----------



## IanN1

FourLoko said:


> Good thing you bumped a thread that's over a year old to inform us of your lack of attention to detail.



Yep - whatever it takes to help someone else not make the same mistake. :beerchug:


----------



## firetender

IanN1 said:


> Yep - whatever it takes to help someone else not make the same mistake. :beerchug:


 
Good for you! :beerchug:


----------



## IrishEMT88

I had no idea we had to take a test i've been driving for a private company for 3 months now. oops


----------



## exodus

IrishEMT88 said:


> I had no idea we had to take a test i've been driving for a private company for 3 months now. oops



It's for california  If you can, go somewhere that does occupational health exams. They do these forms ALL the time, so they know how to actually filly them out. Many actually have their own copies so you don't need to pick them up from the DMV.


----------



## epipusher

Indy said:


> In Indianapolis, Wishard requires EVOC certification. You should also check out Pike Township Fire, (beautiful rigs!) IFD, and Beech Grove FD.



is this a new thing they are doing in the academy?


----------



## rmabrey

There is a test in Indiana? I just drove in circles in a parking lot forward and backward.


----------



## epipusher

rmabrey said:


> There is a test in Indiana? I just drove in circles in a parking lot forward and backward.



All they had us do was back into a parking spot.


----------

